# Any online stores that sell ready to go emulators?



## OleSchoolEverythang (Feb 9, 2017)

Hey everyone, so I've been roaming around the web for a portable emulation device. I've seen talk about tablets being used with controllers, that to me seems cool. 

I want a portable device that can emulate:
N64 
SNES 
NES
Playstation1 
Gameboy advanced+ 
GameCube would be cool too. 

Is there any websites that would sell a device pre-loaded with games?

I don't have a computer, I plan on getting a macbook in the next couple months even then, I'm not sure I'd want to emulate on it. It would be more for business.


----------



## PestoJR (Feb 11, 2017)

I don't know of any that come pre-loaded, but it's easy and quite affordable to hack a PSP and load it with games and emulators. It can easily handle GBA games, and PS1 is natively supported, but N64 emulation is experimental at best, and not very playable. Gamecube definitely won't work, but all the older consoles work nicely.

Hope this helped! Let me know if you're interested, and I can shoot you some links with PSP hacking resources.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 11, 2017)

Only way you gonna get a portable gamecube is if they actually striped the hardware to make one. A computer with dolphin is probably the best way to emulate gamecube, I have a Android Nvidia shield tv with Tegra X1 on it and can't even play sonic adventure 2 battle at 60 FPS. 

Your demand... rather expectations are pretty high. Your best bet is a actual portable computer with a nvidia gtx graphics card in it, a good processor, and ram.

But if you can eleminate that desire (least till a better android dolphin emulator is made) you can get a nvidia shield portable or tablet for less than $250 and play those things using retro arch. 

Except i use other more specific emulators. Mupen 64, EXPSE is godlike on that PSX emulation, and the rest can be done with the explus alpha emulators. But you got to buy those. Retroarch is free but depends how well you know how to use is Menu cause is not as easy.


----------



## froggestspirit (Feb 11, 2017)

Honestly I'd reccomend either android or Raspberry Pi. The closest you'd get to gamecube would probably be actual hardware, be it a gamecube, or a (Super easy to hack) Wii (Nintendont). The two I recommended should run all the other consoles you listed, especially a halfway decent tablet

EDIT: Technically it's portable, but even the laptop I have runs gamecube at full speed (native-res)
I have a Dell Latitude E6230, old, but cheap, and I love it.


----------



## owlfy (Feb 19, 2017)

You can buy a modded original Xbox on Ebay with thousands of old games on it SNES/NES/Master System/Genesis etc.. for about 100-150 bucks.


----------



## Xanthe (Feb 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Only way you gonna get a portable gamecube is if they actually striped the hardware to make one. A computer with dolphin is probably the best way to emulate gamecube, I have a Android Nvidia shield tv with Tegra X1 on it and can't even play sonic adventure 2 battle at 60 FPS.
> 
> Your demand... rather expectations are pretty high. Your best bet is a actual portable computer with a nvidia gtx graphics card in it, a good processor, and ram.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried the DreamCast emulator very much, but does that run SA2 any better? It's such an amazing game...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2017)

i hear the GPD Win is pretty good. iirc it's powerful enough to run some gamecube games via dolphin

doesn't come with emulators, but it runs windows, so it should be beyond easy to get some


----------



## Xanthe (Feb 19, 2017)

LiveLatios said:


> i hear the GPD Win is pretty good. iirc it's powerful enough to run some gamecube games via dolphin


It's probably the best device other than the Nvidia Shield portable. GPD XD is also very good. The price is...up there, however


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 19, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> I haven't tried the DreamCast emulator very much, but does that run SA2 any better? It's such an amazing game...


Based on my expereince with nvidia shield, dreamcast emulator on android (reicast r7) Does somewhat run sonic adventure 2 well, but it has very buggy graphics that makes the game hard to play. For example the ghost boss battle on hero story with knuckles is supposed to display a shadow in the dirt when it digs underground, cause you can't see the shadow to know where to  dig makes it more difficult. Other minor incoveinences.

The gamecube/wii emulator (dolphin) on android has been constantly updated (Nightly builds) While it plays, is very slow and still not as good as dreamcast. 

If you really wanna play a game like that, you should buy a pc with a specific nvidia gtx graphics card, and sonic adventure 2 on steam and use nvidia shield pc stream play to get best results, on either ethernet or 5GHZ AC wifi connection. (All shield devices support wifi streaming with nvidia gtx graphics cards only)


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> It's probably the best device other than the Nvidia Shield portable. GPD XD is also very good. The price is...up there, however


excited for the portable 2, i might end up selling mine to get it. assuming it comes with an X1


----------



## Xanthe (Feb 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Based on my expereince with nvidia shield, dreamcast emulator on android (reicast r7) Does somewhat run sonic adventure 2 well, but it has very buggy graphics that makes the game hard to play. For example the ghost boss battle on hero story with knuckles is supposed to display a shadow in the dirt when it digs underground, cause you can't see the shadow to know where to  dig makes it more difficult. Other minor incoveinences.
> 
> The gamecube/wii emulator (dolphin) on android has been constantly updated (Nightly builds) While it plays, is very slow and still not as good as dreamcast.
> 
> If you really wanna play a game like that, you should buy a pc with a specific nvidia gtx graphics card, and sonic adventure 2 on steam and use nvidia shield pc stream play to get best results, on either ethernet or 5GHZ AC wifi connection. (All shield devices support wifi streaming with nvidia gtx graphics cards only)


It will certainly be a long time until we get a device that can be "affordable" and emulate gamecube games fluidily...Hell, that will be forever considering how poor the development for Dolphin is.

I have a beast of a computer (GTX 1060, 16gb ddr4 RAM, i5 6500 CPU) and I can hardly emulate gamecube games at all. If my computer cannot emulate gamecube games well, then I do not imagine we will see a good Dolphin release for any portable device.

It pains me to see that CEMU runs 100x better than Dolphin and it's only been around for about a year



LiveLatios said:


> excited for the portable 2, i might end up selling mine to get it. assuming it comes with an X1


Definitely. I might consider investing in one myself


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> I have a beast of a computer (GTX 1060, 16gb ddr4 RAM, i5 6500 CPU) and I can hardly emulate gamecube games at all. If my computer cannot emulate gamecube games well, then I do not imagine we will see a good Dolphin release for any portable device.


you have some problems with either hardware or software, i was able to run dolphin fine with an intel GMA 965 and a core 2 duo, which is notorious for being weak

and a GTX 750 ti + i5-4460, solif 60/30 on things like SA2, mario kart DD, wind waker, etc


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 19, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> It will certainly be a long time until we get a device that can be "affordable" and emulate gamecube games fluidily...Hell, that will be forever considering how poor the development for Dolphin is.
> 
> I have a beast of a computer (GTX 1060, 16gb ddr4 RAM, i5 6500 CPU) and I can hardly emulate gamecube games at all. If my computer cannot emulate gamecube games well, then I do not imagine we will see a good Dolphin release for any portable device.
> 
> It pains me to see that CEMU runs 100x better than Dolphin and it's only been around for about a year




There is videos on youtube of the game running well. They have probably worst specs than you mentioned but runs well. This currently the video was made using dolphin v3, but dolphin 5.0 latest build seem to be very well, so maybe try that.



> The Dolphin revision used was 3.0-735
> Memory Card must be *on*, regardless of its files.
> *LLE* recompiler Audio.
> Dual Core and Idle Skipping turned *off*.


----------



## Xanthe (Feb 19, 2017)

LiveLatios said:


> you have some problems with either hardware or software, i was able to run dolphin fine with an intel GMA 965 and a core 2 duo, which is notorious for being weak
> 
> and a GTX 750 ti + i5-4460, solif 60/30 on things like SA2, mario kart DD, wind waker, etc


[/QUOTE]
Thats what I thought at first, but I run every other program on my computer flawlessly. The inconsistent FPS in the emulation kills me. It could just be me being a stick up the ass tho. I am very strict about my FPS lol. I hate frame drops.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> Thats what I thought at first, but I run every other program on my computer flawlessly. The inconsistent FPS in the emulation kills me. It could just be me being a stick up the ass tho. I am very strict about my FPS lol. I hate frame drops.


you should open up an alternate thread here or on the dolphin forums looking for assistance with the frame drops


----------



## mikey420 (Feb 19, 2017)

A portable GC is viable. I can even provide the plans to build it yourself. However you won't find one in stores and will need a wiikey so you can eliminate the need for game discs. It'll be able to emulate all the old school stuff except the PS1 which can be done cheap and easy with a PSP.


----------



## HentaiGami (Mar 13, 2017)

.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2017)

HentaiGami said:


> GPDxd? still best one


GPD Win > GPD XD


----------



## HentaiGami (Mar 13, 2017)

.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2017)

HentaiGami said:


>


the win is better because it runs on windows and is more powerful. windows being because it has more developed emulators, like dolphin, PJ64, Visual boy advance, cemu(probably can't run it), Desmume, etc.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Mar 13, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> I have a beast of a computer (GTX 1060, 16gb ddr4 RAM, i5 6500 CPU) and I can hardly emulate gamecube games at all. If my computer cannot emulate gamecube games well, then I do not imagine we will see a good Dolphin release for any portable device.
> 
> It pains me to see that CEMU runs 100x better than Dolphin and it's only been around for about a year



Something is wrong there then, below is an old video I captured in 2009 with the following specs:

Core2Duo E4500 @ 2.93Ghz
Geforce 8800GT 256MB
4gigs Ram
Vista x64


I had no problem getting 720p 60fps on GC titles with a Core2Duo.


----------



## RedRedWine (Mar 17, 2017)

What you can do, is create an ebay account, wait till an ebayer lists one of those retropie kits or emulator kits, instead of buying it, message them and ask if you can do a private deal.

The issue is ebay/paypal ban those who try to sell/buy anything in that realm, Ebay/PayPal do not want to deal with nintendo or any form of "infringement". 

However, if everyone does it at a small scale (such as these ebayers) nintendo can't go around throwing everyone in jail especially for a couple thousand (the guy needs to be making millions before they have an actual case),.

In reality by supporting this guy, doing a private deal (they may even have their own websites) you are supporting a small business and resistance to out-dated copyright/ip/patent laws (Who is really being hurt when they download a rom Mario Bros for NES?).


----------

